# Rosie and Potty Issues



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay, I am about fed up with Miss Rosie. She has completely reverted to peeing and pooping just anywhere she wants to except outdoors. I am about to roll up a newspaper and train her like I did puppies years ago--that worked. I have treated her and praised and run to the fridge to reward her. Yesterday, I cut up rib-eye steak to treat her with and no go. I take her outside and she refuses to even get on the grass, just runs back to the door and stays there. This morning I left her there for two hours until I felt sorry for her. she immediately came in and pooped on the living room carpet and ran upstairs and peed on the carpet. No even trying to use the pee pads. I have been having this problem since we came home from Nashville. although she was perfect up there. Rosie is now 19months old She is also beginning to really attack Josie Wales the outlaw kitty. She is so jealous of her that I can't pick up Josie. When Josie tries to come back in from outside, Rosie attacks her and runs her off. I can't imagine what is going through her little mind--but she is going to have to live with Josie. 

We are leaving for a few days next week, first to Huntsville for a seminar and then just drive through the southern part of TN until Sat when our children are meeting us in Nashville for a 40th anniversary party. We may stay around NV for a few days and do a little antiquing and are taking Rosie with us of course. If she pees in the hotel rooms, I will be so embarrassed. (I am going to take vinegar and lots of paper towels just in case). 

I guess if worse comes to worse, I will give Josie to someone; but don't want to go that route. Any suggestions?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Okay, I am about fed up with Miss Rosie. She has completely reverted to peeing and pooping just anywhere she wants to except outdoors. I am about to roll up a newspaper and train her like I did puppies years ago--that worked. I have treated her and praised and run to the fridge to reward her. Yesterday, I cut up rib-eye steak to treat her with and no go. I take her outside and she refuses to even get on the grass, just runs back to the door and stays there. This morning I left her there for two hours until I felt sorry for her. she immediately came in and pooped on the living room carpet and ran upstairs and peed on the carpet. No even trying to use the pee pads. I have been having this problem since we came home from Nashville. although she was perfect up there. Rosie is now 19months old She is also beginning to really attack Josie Wales the outlaw kitty. She is so jealous of her that I can't pick up Josie. When Josie tries to come back in from outside, Rosie attacks her and runs her off. I can't imagine what is going through her little mind--but she is going to have to live with Josie.
> 
> We are leaving for a few days next week, first to Huntsville for a seminar and then just drive through the southern part of TN until Sat when our children are meeting us in Nashville for a 40th anniversary party. We may stay around NV for a few days and do a little antiquing and are taking Rosie with us of course. If she pees in the hotel rooms, I will be so embarrassed. (I am going to take vinegar and lots of paper towels just in case).
> 
> I guess if worse comes to worse, I will give Josie to someone; but don't want to go that route. Any suggestions?


Hitting her will not help. It will on;y damage your relationship with her. You need to confine her to a MUCH smaller area (like a crate or ex-pen) every second that you can't watch her until you get this under control. I suspect she's attacking Josie because she is feeling the stress between you and her, but doesn't understand why you are angry with her.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I can relate, Lucile! Abby has had a few setbacks recently and I've had to tighten up on the training again. I prop a gate in front of the stairs because we discovered she had sneaked upstairs and peed a few times. When she goes outside in the morning I watch her to make sure she's done pee and poop before I let her back in. Hopefully, this is just a phase with Rosie and she will settle down once you get back to square one with her for a while.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh Lucile, I feel for you. I am having so much trouble with my girl and rain all goes well here until we have a downpour, I spent 1 hour outside with her after dinner. I can and do put up the gate and confine her to the kitchen, back, hall and sunroom (no carpets) my other dogs act like I am punishing them!!! Yogi lays by the gate and wines and she wines back at him. I have a diaper so she can be with us, now that Yogi knows she's a girl he often rips it off!!! I've upped the value of the treat Steak it just is not working in the rain. She is such a star in other things like healing without a leash and obedience type things. I do undrstand how your feeling.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

I'd go back to crate training 101. Outside for 15-20 mins - if she doesn't pee or poop, back in the crate for an hr. Then out again for 15-20 mins - if she does pee or poop, then lots of praise/treats and 30 mins of playtime; if not, back in the crate and repeat. Remember the crate isn't a punishment (and in my case, it's now his favorite refuge from BC de-matting sessions). Really limit the opportunity for error - either pooping outside or in the crate. Slowly add in longer playtime or ex-pen time. It might be mostly crate time for a day or three, but once it clicks, she'll be back to normal.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

marlowe'sgirl said:


> I'd go back to crate training 101. Outside for 15-20 mins - if she doesn't pee or poop, back in the crate for an hr. Then out again for 15-20 mins - if she does pee or poop, then lots of praise/treats and 30 mins of playtime; if not, back in the crate and repeat. Remember the crate isn't a punishment (and in my case, it's now his favorite refuge from BC de-matting sessions). Really limit the opportunity for error - either pooping outside or in the crate. Slowly add in longer playtime or ex-pen time. It might be mostly crate time for a day or three, but once it clicks, she'll be back to normal.


Just one comment... You do not want the dog to EVER eliminate in the crate! The whole purpose of using the crate is that dogs rarely will choose to eliminate where they sleep.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I went through a similar regression around 1.5 yo and it was after we had gone out of town, I thought she was upset at us leaving for vacation, even though she was in excellent hands.

I don't think havs respond well to fear, that may be counterproductive as that just might upset and confuse them more, they really just want to please..I know when I'm mad at Gucci, her whole body sulks and she gets this pitiful, shameful look, lol... this too shall pass!

And after her teenage rebellion stage, she seems to be doing great.

If you haven't had issues in hotels before, she probably won't start. Even though I always put a pad out, she usually whines at me to take her outside and she has never had an accident in a hotel...I think they like to explore the scents of new places and take advantage of any reason to go outside and sniff the new smells.

Which kind of aggravates me because I hate paying the dog deposits when I know she doesn't make a mess at all, heck..I've seen kids and adults make bigger messes than Gucci, and would justify and extra 'deposit' for cleaning 

Kara


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Sorry that didn't come out correctly. Of course, Rosie shouldn't be going in the crate. I meant either she's going outside where she's suppose to go, or she's confined in the crate. No fun playtime or run of the house until she's got it down.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Amen to the kids!

Rosie has never been crated nor any dog I have ever had. The only time I used one was when one of my old dogs could no longer hold her bladder and I crated her at night beside my bed. She only lived about 6 months after that. I may get an pen for in the house. I don't want to confine her to something that she has never had any experience with, I am afraid that would really up set her. Interestingly she is perfect at the office. Always on the pee pads. It has something to do with the house and I really think that it is the cat. As I said she won't let the cat in the door. This started a pretty good while ago. I have just this weekend letting the cat outside by herself and she loves it. I may just have to have Josie live outside--I don't want her to get on the highway though.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

No advice to offer. Just hope that you can get a handle on the situation and that Rosie will get back to going potty where she is supposed to go.. and soon. 

Reading about some experiences with regression after trips makes me a bit nervous. We will be boarding Augie for a couple of days. We usually have someone come in, but that didn't work this time so I took him to a day care and boarding kennel this past week so they could evaluate his behavior, then took him a couple days later for the afternoon so he could play with the other dogs, and I am hopeful that he will handle the boarding OK with no regression in behavior after he comes home. He seemed to love the daycare experience, but it wasn't overnight.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Maybe I'm over-analzing this - Lucile - but could it be related to your trying to quit smoking? Maybe she senses you are tense or upset?? Or maybe she thinks you prefer Josie Wales?? Hard to figure what goes through their little doggie-minds!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumper said:


> If you haven't had issues in hotels before, she probably won't start. Even though I always put a pad out, she usually whines at me to take her outside and she has never had an accident in a hotel...I think they like to explore the scents of new places and take advantage of any reason to go outside and sniff the new smells.
> 
> Which kind of aggravates me because I hate paying the dog deposits when I know she doesn't make a mess at all, heck..I've seen kids and adults make bigger messes than Gucci, and would justify and extra 'deposit' for cleaning
> 
> Kara


The only thing that worries me about hotels is that hotels that accept dogs have had other dogs in them. I can tell from the way Kodi will fixate on smelling specific areas of the carpeting that some dog has peed there before. He hasn't even followed suit, but I watch him like a hawk to make sure the idea doesn't even cross his little mind.<g>


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kara, This made me laugh!!!! I take a black light. My DH hates this because if there is too much...I want another room. I stayed at my friend's place in grandfather mountain and its beautiful and my dogs went nuts and had to be crated while in the house. Seems the caretaker for her handicapped daughter never cleaned up the accidents!!!! Because the others would go up before her. She had to send the orientals carpets out and some could not be saved. I now think the less I know the better.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I worry about the hotels also. I have never stayed in one with Rosie. There could be fleas. I already am checking for bed bugs. The hotel in Huntsville is Candlewood Suites. Does anyone have any info on them. When we get to Nashville, I will leave Rosie with my daughter-in-law. Then we will tour TN for a few days. There is still lots to see in and around Nashville.

Since I haven't managed to lay down the cigarettes yet, I don't think that is the problem.


----------

